# Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2008)

DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.

Presseinformation
5. August 2008

*Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.​*
Die Schauspielerin Ivonne Schönherr, bekannt aus zahlreichen Fernsehproduktionen, aktuell zu sehen in der ARD-Serie „Die Stein“, ist Anglerin. Die BILD zeigt ein Foto von ihr mit einem Wels, gefangen während eines Spanien-Urlaubs. Große Fische wie der abgebildete waren zu groß für den Verzehr und wurden deshalb wieder in ihr Element entlassen. Andere, kleinere Fische wurden gegessen. Jetzt wird Sie in BILD als Tierquälerin betitelt, wobei man sich auf das Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschland beruft. Abgesehen davon, dass Ivonne Schönherr im Ausland geangelt hat, ist auch in Deutschland das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen nicht grundsätzlich verboten!

Über haltlose Vorwürfe gegenüber Ivonne Schönherr schürt die BILD eine unberechtigt negative Meinung der Öffentlichkeit zum Angeln. Wir vom Deutschen Anglerverband sehen uns im Sinne des Natur- und Umweltschutzes den Anglerinteressen verpflichtet und können deshalb die von BILD aufgestellten Behauptungen nicht ohne Weiteres hinnehmen. Wir Angler sind keine Gesetzesbrecher und verbieten uns deshalb auch als solche dargestellt zu werden. Auch Ivonne Schönherr hat nicht gesetzeswidrig gehandelt.
Ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes (§§ 1, 17 Nr. 2) erfahren können, ist äußerst fraglich und wird heftig diskutiert. Nach aktuellem Stand der internationalen Forschung ist jedoch nicht davon auszugehen, weil die für Schmerz- und Leidempfinden notwendige Hirnregion bei Fischen fehlt. 

Es bestehen also wissenschaftlich begründete Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit, so dass einem Angler kein Vorwurf der Leidzufügung an Fischen gemacht werden kann. Doch selbst wenn man die Unterstellung der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen als richtig erachten würde, wäre eine Verurteilung nicht zu rechtfertigen. Dem Tierschutzgesetz (§ 17 Nr. 2 b) zufolge müssten dazu dem Fisch länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Leiden zugefügt werden. Das Merkmal „erheblich“ dient der Abgrenzung von Bagatellfällen, sodass nur solches Verhalten strafbar ist, welches Tieren mehr als geringfügige Beeinträchtigungen zufügt. 

Die Verletzung eines Fisches durch einen Angelhaken ist in der Regel äußerst gering und auch eine schonende Anlandung sowie vorsichtige Behandlung des Fisches vor dem Zurücksetzen als auch ein kurzes Erinnerungsfoto beim Zurücksetzen (s. BILD) bergen kein hohes Verletzungsrisiko für den Fisch. Die nach geltender Rechtsprechung für eine Verurteilung vorausgesetzten gewichtigen und gravierenden Beeinträchtigungen lassen sich also nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen begründen.
Warum aber ging Ivonne Schönherr nun dem „befremdlichen Hobby“ (BILD) Angeln nach? 

BILD schreibt, die Schauspielerin finge Fische, um sie danach wieder freizulassen, zitiert aber wenige Zeilen später den Verzehr von gefangenen Fischen. Für das Töten der großen Fische gab es keinen vernünftigen Grund, wie er nach § 17 Nr.1 für das Töten von Wirbeltieren Voraussetzung ist. Also hat Ivonne Schönherr dies unterlassen, was ihr jetzt unrechtmäßigerweise zum Vorwurf gemacht wird. Aber zum einen aus rechtlicher, zum anderen auch aus ökologischer Sicht ist das Handeln von Ivonne Schönherr zu begrüßen. 

Große Fische spielen der Wissenschaft zufolge beim Erhalt der Fischbestände eine entscheidende Rolle, da die Körpergröße positiv zusammenhängt mit zahlreichen reproduktiven Eigenschaften wie z.B. besserer Fruchtbarkeit, Eiqualität, Larvenvitalität. Es gibt also neben Gründen für die Mitnahme geangelter Fische auch vernünftige Gründe, die das Zurücksetzen nicht nur untermaßiger Fische rechtfertigen.

Mit dieser Stellungnahme positioniert sich der DAV klar gegen die befremdlichen und diffamierenden Aussagen, die in der BILD am 29.7.2008 veröffentlicht wurden. Einer Online-Umfrage der BILD zum betreffenden Artikel zufolge sind immerhin zwei Drittel der Umfragteilnehmer unserer Meinung: „Ivonne ist keine Tierquälerin!“


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Na geht doch, gut das keiner von uns hier mitgevotet hat


----------



## Ulli3D (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Besonders gut find ich die Passage:

"_Große Fische spielen der Wissenschaft zufolge beim Erhalt der Fischbestände eine entscheidende Rolle, da die Körpergröße positiv zusammenhängt mit zahlreichen reproduktiven Eigenschaften wie z.B. besserer Fruchtbarkeit, Eiqualität, Larvenvitalität. Es gibt also neben Gründen für die Mitnahme geangelter Fische auch vernünftige Gründe, die das Zurücksetzen nicht nur untermaßiger Fische rechtfertigen._"

Endlich mal von oberer "Angelautorität" ein Satz, den man in den Vereinszeitungen veröffentlichen sollte. In den Vereinen wird jeder Hecht, speziell die richtig Großen als Schädling angesehen und muss unbedingt raus. Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, dass in NRW der lebende Köfi auf Antrag genehmigt wird, weil man Angst hat, der große Hecht könnte alles leerfressen.

In letzter Konsequenz müsste sich der DAV jetzt für die Einführung eines Schonmaßes einsetzen, z. B. bei Hechten alles was kleiner als 50 cm und größer als 90 cm darf NICHT entnommen werden aber damit driften wir sofort wieder in eine C&R Diskussion, die fruchtlos ist, da die Argumente alle schon zigtausendmal genannt worden sind.


----------



## jirgel (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Überparteilich Unparteiisch Bild dir lieber keine Meinung, das Sommerloch dass die Bildzeitung das ganze jahr hat wurde wieder mal mit Unwahrheiten gestopft. 

Ich freu mich schon drauf die Wiederrufe richtigstellungen und Entschuldigungen zu lesen das kann die Bild nämlich wirklich gut, kein Wunder bei dem Kloblatt was sie ist.


----------



## Franky (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Mensch, das finde ich echt gut, dass zwei drittel Ivonne nicht als Tierquälerin sehen. Wer da wohl abgestimmt hat???

Mannmannmannmannmann... |bla:


----------



## Pikepauly (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

@Franky
Nur die Guten!


----------



## Sailfisch (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Interessant wäre, was der VDSF zu dem Thema zu sagen hat.


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Fische Schmerz oder Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes (§§ 1, 17 Nr. 2) erfahren können, ist äußerst fraglich und wird heftig diskutiert. Nach aktuellem Stand der internationalen Forschung ist jedoch nicht davon auszugehen, weil die für Schmerz- und Leidempfinden notwendige Hirnregion bei Fischen fehlt.



Heisst das, dass man mit lebendigem Köderfisch angeln darf? |kopfkrat


----------



## bolli (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, was der VDSF zu dem Thema zu sagen hat.



Ich denke ich weiss worauf Du hinaus willst, aber die Nasen argumentieren 
bekannterweise nie so vernünftig und pragmatisch wie der DAV, deshalb wäre es 
vielleicht besser sie melden sich nicht öffentlich zu Wort.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Auch wieder richtig!


----------



## gründler (6. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



bolli schrieb:


> Ich denke ich weiss worauf Du hinaus willst, aber die Nasen argumentieren
> bekannterweise nie so vernünftig und pragmatisch wie der DAV, deshalb wäre es
> vielleicht besser sie melden sich nicht öffentlich zu Wort.


 
Jo besser ist das!
Aber finde es sehr schön das endlich mal Flaage gezeigt wird und wir nicht die Buhmänner der Nation sind.Angeln sollte so anerkannt werden wie in anderen Ländern,mit Förderungen Veranstaltungen usw usw,und nicht diesen besch...Regeln glauben die wir jetzt haben,weil Leute mal meinten so ist das und nicht anders.
Und wenn wir alle an einem Strick ziehen,können wir noch viel mehr bewegen. 
lg


----------



## flexxxone (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Hut ab! Sehr gute Stellungnahme!
Ist die Titelstory bei der Bild geworden?

Wir Angler müssen zusammenhalten! Egal ob C&R oder C&Eat!
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Auf jeden Fall gut, wenn Verbände nicht nur wie bei uns in B_W der VDSF Setzkescher- und Nachtangelverbot unterstützen, sondern auch in solchen Fragen wie oben nicht in vorauseilendem Gehorsam vor "Schützern" jeglicher Couleur einknicken, sondern dazu im Sinne der Angler und der Fakten mal öffentlich Stellung beziehen.
Find ich sehr gut!


----------



## deinosuchus (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Hi!

Ja, wäre nur schön wenn WIR Angler uns auch ALLE benehmen würden... ich mußte gestern mal wieder die Spezie Mensch sehen, die ich so hasse:
Am Sacrow-Paretzer angelten 3 Leuts... einer zog einen 30-35cm großen Barsch an Land. Statt dann zu seinem Eimer zu laufen und den Fisch dort zu hältern, schmiß er ihn einfach hinter sich ins Holz, Späne, Geäst von dort gefällten Bäumen und ließ ihn dort sicher 5 Minuten oder mehr liegen, bis er ihn in den Eimer verfrachtet.

Man ist über sowas einfach immer nur sprachlos.

Wer dort angelt weiß, das dort auch (gerade bei schönen Wetter) Spaziergänger vorbeikommen, so gestern auch ein älteres Paar, was kurz vorher vorbei ging. Man muß sich dann nicht wundern, wenn WIR Angler für Tierquäler gehalten werden.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## borchi (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

wenn uns ein Verband unterstützt und ein andere nicht, dann frage ich mich warum wir diesem "unterstützenden" Verband nichtbeitreten. Der "nicht unterstützende" Verband wird sich nur rühren wenn ihm die Mitgleider in Scharen weglaufen und ihm damit die Gelder fehlen. Es gibt in jedem Bundesland einen DAV Landesverband, setzt Euch doch einfach mal mit ihm in Verbindung. Ihr unterstützt damit eine "gute" Sache und teuer ist es auch nicht, am besten ihr regt in Eurem Verein einen Übertritt zum DAV an.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



borchi schrieb:


> wenn uns ein Verband unterstützt und ein andere nicht, dann frage ich mich warum wir diesem "unterstützenden" Verband nichtbeitreten. Der "nicht unterstützende" Verband wird sich nur rühren wenn ihm die Mitgleider in Scharen weglaufen und ihm damit die Gelder fehlen. Es gibt in jedem Bundesland einen DAV Landesverband, setzt Euch doch einfach mal mit ihm in Verbindung. Ihr unterstützt damit eine "gute" Sache und teuer ist es auch nicht, am besten ihr regt in Eurem Verein einen Übertritt zum DAV an.



Weil D zweigeteilt ist und man nichts davon hat wen man in Brandenburg wohnt aber dem VDSF angehörrt oder in Köln wohlnt und dem DAV angehört.

Wobei der VDSF mM nach schon eine etwas absonderliche Haltung an den Tag zu legen scheint.


----------



## gründler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Es gibt mittlerweile für einige Länder DAV Verbände.
Googelt mal DAV da gibt es nicht nur Brandenburg und umland,mittlerweile ziehen einige Länder nach mit eigenen fürs jeweilige Land DAV Verbänden.Und mehr und mehr treten diesem bei.
Man kann sogar als einzelperson beitreten.

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/verbaende/lv/index.php


lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

war mir bewußt, nur ds die mittlerweile fast über ganz D verteilt sind eben nicht. Weiß jemand welche Vorteile man damit hat? Ich bin ja zwangsweise im VDSF wegen Vereinsmittgliedschaften.


----------



## gründler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Geh mal auf Startseite vom Link da findest du alles,was sie fördern was sie befürworten Anwälte etc.Und wenn du meinst du willst zum Dav dann kannst du dahin gehen,steht nirgendwo geschrieben welchen Verband man als Angler beitreten will oder muß.Es sei es steht in Satzung vom Verein,glaub ich aber nicht.
lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Aber eine Art Gewässerpool wie zB in Brandenburg gibt es schienbar nicht...


----------



## timo_p (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

so gern ich angeln gehe, und verständnis aufbringe.
aber manchmal frag ich mich, wie man den angler zum retter des ökosystems erklären kann. die natur ist anscheinend zu dumm...


----------



## samba43 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Wer sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach retten ? Die Grünen ? Oder Schreibtischttäter ?


----------



## TRANSformator (10. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Retten kann sich die Natur nur selbst, indem sie den Parasiten "Mensch" aussterben lässt. Nur leider will die "ach so kluge" Spezies Mensch dies nicht wahr haben, stattdessen bildet sich der Mensch ein, er könne die Natur steuern, bevormunden oder meinetwegen auch retten. Dabei sind wir nur ein Hasenpups in der Geschichte der Erde und ihrer Natur. Ich weiß nicht, woher wir uns das Recht nehmen, uns über die Natur und alle anderen Lebewesen zu stellen. Sicher sind wir intelligenter, wobei dieser Begriff für mich relativ ist, da er von Menschen "erfunden" wurde. Was, wenn die Menschen einfach aussterben, genau wie die Dinosaurier? Es wird niemanden stören, bis auf den Menschen selbst. Ich kann nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, was/wer für das Wunder des Lebens, das All und seine Planeten verantwortlich ist/war oder ob es überhaupt eine Verantwortlichkeit dafür gibt. Aber eines weiß ich, der Mensch war und ist es nicht! Der Mensch ist nicht der Punkt, um den das Universum zirkuliert. Wir versuchen uns dazu zu machen und bilden uns ein, etwas Besonderes zu sein. Dabei vergessen wir, dass auch wir nur ein Spielball der Elemente sind, der jederzeit aus unersichtlichen Gründen ausgelöscht werden kann. Man denke dabei nur an etliche Naturkatastrophen, denen das "Überwesen" Mensch hilflos gegenüber steht. Dabei sind diese Naturkatastrophen aufs Ganze betrachtet nur Kleinigkeiten, mit denen jedes Tier besser zurecht kommt.
Sicher ist dies nicht der Ort, mal abgesehen von mangelnder Zeit, um über diese Dinge zu diskutieren. Außerdem wird kaum eine Stellungnahme absolut richtig und keine absolut falsch sein. Auch bin ich mir im Klaren darüber, dass ein Großteil der Menschheit meine Meinung nicht teilt, was ja ziemlich genau meine Meinung spiegelt.


Zum Thema Tierquälerei:
Mein Hund jagt ab und an Mäuse udn fängt diese dann auch. Er spielt dann damit, bis sie irgendwann entkommen oder sterben. Fressen tut er sie nicht. Ist er deswegen ein Tierquäler? Ich bin trotz allem auch der Meinung, dass unnötiges Leid zu vermeiden ist. Ich töte meine Fische so zügig und schnell wie möglich. Was ich nicht verwerten will oder kann, setze ich schonend und zügig wieder zurück. Außerdem nehme ich meinen beim Angeln produzierten Müll mit und führe ihn einer gerechten Entsorgung zu. Mich stören auch die Kollegen, die sowas scheinbar schon bei der  frühkindlichen Erziehung verpasst haben. Diese ganze Diskussion um C&R etc. halte ich für völlig überflüssig. Wer einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann, soll ihn schonend wieder ins nasse Element entlassen und fertig. Es mag ja sein, dass man dieses "Nur zum Spaß Angeln" als Tierquälerei bezeichnen kann, dann soltle man aber auch in allen anderen Bereichn diese Diskussion mit entsprechenden Folgen ausfechten. ichd enke dabei an etliche Zoos, in denen Tiere nur zum Anschauen oder Streicheln gehalten werden. Ausnahme bildet da die Haltung zur Arterhaltung, woran ja meist auch der Mensch Schuld ist.

Muss los
Gruß


----------



## timo_p (10. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## abaxgo (10. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Mein Gott wie lächerlich sind wir Deutschen. Alle angrenzenden Länder lachen uns über solche Sachen nur noch aus. Wie gut dass ich im Dreiländereck D/F/L wohne und nicht mehr in Deutschland angeln muss. In Frankreich und Luxemburg würde sich jeder mit der Schauspielerin freuen. Das passt alles zu der anglerischen Katastrophe die ich in einem bayrischen Fischereiverein erlebt hatte, wo die Vorsitzenden mit Schlips und Kragen zu jeder Versammlung kamen und so taten, als ob sie ein Unternehmen leiten. Angeln hat in Deutschland kaum noch was mit Spaß zu tun. Hier dreht sich alles nur noch um Gesetze die von Wichtigtuern durchgedrückt wurden.  Der Angelsport ist so dermassen Überreglementiert und teuer geworden, dass viele in Deutschland die Lust an dieser Freizeitbeschäfftigung verlieren. Ich sehe es schon kommen: Bald komme ich wahrscheinlich vor Gericht, weil ich eine Fliege nicht fachgerecht totgeschlagen habe. 
Ich oute mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit:Ich lasse Fische die ich nicht essen kann, weil sie zu groß oder klein sind, auch wieder frei ! Und Niemand von den ganzen deutschen Umweltfuzzies  und Wichtigtuern kann mich daran hindern und bestrafen, weil es in Frankreich oder Luxemburg nicht verboten ist.


----------



## Angel-mäx (10. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



abaxgo schrieb:


> Mein Gott wie lächerlich sind wir Deutschen. Alle angrenzenden Länder lachen uns über solche Sachen nur noch aus. Wie gut dass ich im Dreiländereck D/F/L wohne und nicht mehr in Deutschland angeln muss. In Frankreich und Luxemburg würde sich jeder mit der Schauspielerin freuen. Das passt alles zu der anglerischen Katastrophe die ich in einem bayrischen Fischereiverein erlebt hatte, wo die Vorsitzenden mit Schlips und Kragen zu jeder Versammlung kamen und so taten, als ob sie ein Unternehmen leiten. Angeln hat in Deutschland kaum noch was mit Spaß zu tun. Hier dreht sich alles nur noch um Gesetze die von Wichtigtuern durchgedrückt wurden. Der Angelsport ist so dermassen Überreglementiert und teuer geworden, dass viele in Deutschland die Lust an dieser Freizeitbeschäfftigung verlieren. Ich sehe es schon kommen: Bald komme ich wahrscheinlich vor Gericht, weil ich eine Fliege nicht fachgerecht totgeschlagen habe.
> Ich oute mich hier in aller Öffentlichkeit:Ich lasse Fische die ich nicht essen kann, weil sie zu groß oder klein sind, auch wieder frei ! Und Niemand von den ganzen deutschen Umweltfuzzies und Wichtigtuern kann mich daran hindern und bestrafen, weil es in Frankreich oder Luxemburg nicht verboten ist.


 
Kann Dich verstehen aber mit Frust kommste auch nicht weiter,machst es richtig und bist in einer "besonderst guten Lage" aber nicht jeder ist in der Lage das Land mal eben zum Fischen zu wechseln und am Abend wieder am heimischen Tisch sitzend sich darüber zu freuen.Die meisten müssen sich mit der Situation auseinander setzen und zufrieden sein wenn sie überhaupt noch dürfen.
Zusammenhalt wie zuvor beschrieben-Vereinswechsel,Mund auf machen etc sind da schon recht pragmatische Mittel um 
seinen Willen durchzu setzen-bekomme aber mal die Gemeinde
unter einen Hut und finde zwischen den vielen Meinungen mal einen einheitlichen Weg der zum Mittel mutiert, das wäre schon ein Fortschritt!-denen eine Einigkeit zu demonstrieren die uns das Leben schwer machen.Ich glaube daran nicht so richtig obwohl ich jemand wär der sofort mitmachen würde.
Aus diesem Grunde glaube ich vielmehr das die Holzköpfe welche uns das Leben schwer machen auch weiter sehr sehr leichtes Spiel haben.
mfg Wolfgang


----------



## TRANSformator (10. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Ich habe ja bereits in meinem vorherigen Post ausgedrückt, dass ich diese ganze C&R Diskussion überflüssig finde udn um das zu ergänzen, möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich mir in den Jahren als aktiver Angler noch nie Gedanken über dieses Thema gemacht habe. Ohne Anglerboard wäre ich garnicht auf diese Diskussion aufmerksam geworden. Nun bin ich zwar aufmerksam geworden, allerdings kann ich den Grund dieser Diskussion immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher gibt es da einen Konflikt mit dem Gesetz, der mich aber nicht die Bohne interessiert, da es soviele schwachsinnige Gesetze auf der Welt gibt. Ich lass mir doch nicht alles vorschreiben. Ich gehe Angeln um :
1. meinen Spaß zu haben,
2. die Ruhe zu genießen,
3. um nach erfolgreichem Fang eine leckere Fischleckerei zu verspeisen.

Fange ich nun zum Bsp. mittelgroße Brassen oder zu große Karpfen oder Welse, die ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht verzehren möchte, so setze ich diese wieder zurück. Ebenso setze ich die unetrmaßigen Fsiche zurück. Auch ein gerade maßiger Fisch ist nicht immer zum Verzehr geeignet, weswegen auch dieser wieder schwimmen gehen darf. Fange ich einen Fisch, der in mein Beuteschema passt, wird er getötet und auch verspeist. Jegliches anderes Verhalten ist für mich völlig sinnfrei. ich lass dir doch nicht vorschreiben, welchen Fisch ich zu fressen habe.

Deswegen verstehe ich diese ganze Diskussion nicht. ich kann ja noch begrenzt verstehen, dass eine Diskussion zwischen Anglern und unseren werten Mitbürgern entsteht, die sich im Volksmund Tierschützer schimpft. Aber eine Diskussion innerhalb der Anglergemeinschaft entzieht sich meinem Verständnis.


Gruß


----------



## borchi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

es wurden Fragen bezüglich des DAV gestellt.....

-Welche Vorteile habe ich wenn ich im Westen dem DAV beitrete?
zu einem unterstützt und stärkt ihr einen Verband der sich augenscheinlich für uns Angler einsetzt, dieses Gefühl habe ich beim grossen westdeutschen Verband nicht. Ein weiterer Punkt ist der, das ihr Euch sehr günstig Gastkarten für die Gewässerpools im Osten kaufen könnt. Da Meck-Pomm und Brandenburg als Urlaubsziel immer interssannter werden sicherlich keine schlechte Sache. Zum anderen haben auch die Verbände im Westen zum Teil kleine Gewässerpools die Ihr nutzen könnt.

-Gibt es im Westen DAV Organisationen?
Ja und zwar in JEDEM Bundesland. In Schleswig Holstein sind sie ein anerkannter Landesverband und dürfen die Fischereiprüfung abnehmen. In Niedersachsen hat der DAV einen kleinen Gewässerpool den Mitglieder beangeln dürfen. Generell sind viele Landersverbände auf dem Weg sich als anerkannter Landesverband notieren zu lassen. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der DAV Landersverband anerkannt ist, muss dieser landesverband in jede Gewässerpolitische Entscheidung eingebunden werden. Genau dieser Punkt ist mir als ANGELR wichtig, denn ich möchte das die Entscheidung FÜR uns Angler getroffen werden und das garantiert mir der DAV. Sicherlich sind die Landesverbände des DAV im Westen nicht mit den VDSF Verbänden zu vergleichen, aber ich denke die SACHE ist auf einem guten Weg und ich unterstütze sie mit einem DAV Jahresbeitrag von 7 €. Diese 7€ sind es mir wert das auch meine Enkel noch die Chance haben zu angeln.....

Die Geschichte mit der BILD Zeitung und der Schauspielerin sollte uns allen klarmachen das wir auf dünnen Eis stehen und einen starken Verband brauchen der sich auch für uns einsetzt. Wie kann es sein, dass 3 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland einem Hobby nachgehen und dieses Hobby so gar keine Lobby hat? Wieso werden uns Anglern von unseren Verbänden teils absurde Verbote auferlegt? Warum vertritt niemand unsere Intressen uns sagt

-Wir wollen unsere Gemeinschaftsfischen machen
-Wir wollen unsere grossen Fischen zurücksetzen
-Wir wollen nachts angeln
-Wir wollen einen Setzkescher nutzen

In anderen Ländern wurde probiert ähnliche Gesetze wie in Deutschalnd zu installieren, in diesen Ländern sind diese Gesetze an den jeweiligen Angelverbänden gescheitert. Warum geht das bei uns nicht?


----------



## abaxgo (11. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



borchi schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern wurde probiert ähnliche Gesetze wie in Deutschalnd zu installieren, in diesen Ländern sind diese Gesetze an den jeweiligen Angelverbänden gescheitert. Warum geht das bei uns nicht?



1.Weil in Deutschland "angebliche" Umweltschützer eine größere Lobby haben als organisierte Angler.
2. Weil man nach der Wiedervereinigung im Westen der Meinung war, im Osten ist alles ******* und es deshalb  nur einen Anglerverband Namens VDSF geben darf, der von Leuten geführt wird, die in der freien Wirtschaft versagt haben.
3. Weil VDSF Funktionäre mit Vetternwirtschaft und Korruption solche Gesetze mitgetragen haben. 

Deshalb bin ich froh das es den DAV gibt und dieser anscheinend sich immer mehr durchsetzt. Doch ändern kann der DAV nichts daran. Wie schon in meinem vorherigen Text erwähnt: In bayrischen VDSF Vereinen rennen die Funktionäre mit Krawatte durch die Gegend. Das habe ich von 1984-1998 beim DAV in Berlin nie gesehen. Da wurde man immer mit DU und Handschlag begrüsst, auch wenn man sich nicht kannte.
Wenn der DAV solche schwachsinnigen Gesetze mitgetragen hätte, wären Die Mitglieder in Scharen davongelaufen. Leider mussten wir ja praktisch mit dem Einigungsvertrag viele sinnlose Gesetze übernehmen. Ich will mich jetzt nicht hinstellen und sagen: Früher im Osten war alles Schöner und Besser, nein das stimmt ja auch nicht, aber Angeln hat bissel mehr Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Fische in manchen Gewässern als reine Giftbomben durch die Gegend  schwammen.

Da ich im Grenzgebiet zu Frankreich wohne, habe ich auch viele französische Kollegen. Die haben sich kaputtgelacht, als sie den Beitrag in der Bild gelesen hatten. O-Ton: Soetwas gibt es nur in Deutschland ! In Frankreich hätten sofort die Berufsfischer eine Woche lang die Netze nicht eingeholt......


----------



## Pinn (11. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*



borchi schrieb:


> es wurden Fragen bezüglich des DAV gestellt.....
> 
> -Welche Vorteile habe ich wenn ich im Westen dem DAV beitrete?
> zu einem unterstützt und stärkt ihr einen Verband der sich augenscheinlich für uns Angler einsetzt, dieses Gefühl habe ich beim grossen westdeutschen Verband nicht. Ein weiterer Punkt ist der, das ihr Euch sehr günstig Gastkarten für die Gewässerpools im Osten kaufen könnt. Da Meck-Pomm und Brandenburg als Urlaubsziel immer interssannter werden sicherlich keine schlechte Sache. Zum anderen haben auch die Verbände im Westen zum Teil kleine Gewässerpools die Ihr nutzen könnt.
> ...



Moin Borchi,

wirklich ein klasse Plädoyer für die DAV-Mitgliedschaft!:m

Ich habe dazu zwei Fragen:

1. Spricht etwas dagegen, als Einzelperson gleichzeitig in beiden Verbänden Mitglied zu sein?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Ich bin langjähriges Vereinsmitglied mit Funktion in einem Verein, der dem VDSF angeschlossen ist. Ich werde den Verein nicht verlassen, weil mir sein Vereinsleben gefällt. Schließlich gestalte ich das ja mit. Aber ein Wechsel des ganzen Vereins zum DAV ist z.Zt. nicht diskutabel.

2. Können Gruppen Mitglied im DAV werden, die nicht den Status eines e.V. und damit den einer juristischen Person haben? Gemeint sind also "nicht rechtsfähige Vereine" im Sinne des BGB?

Ich führe mit einigen Bekannten seit Jahren regelmäßig fünf bis sechs Angeln pro Jahr an unseren Gewässern und bei befreundeten Angelvereinen durch, bei denen der Aspekt gemeinschaftlicher Freizeitaktivitäten im Vordergrund steht. Also keine Hardcorefischen, sondern mehr Spaß an der Freud und an der Natur.

Mich interessiert, ob der DAV solche "Vereinigungen" unterstützen kann oder ob das nur nach notarieller e.V.-Eintragung bzw. über Einzelmitgliedschaften der Beteiligten im DAV möglich ist.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## borchi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Hallo,

ich möchte probieren Deine Fragen so gut es geht zu beantworten, lege Dir aber Nahe am besten direkt mit dem DAV zu sprechen.

zu 1: Nein es spricht nichts dagegen als Einzelperson in beiden Verbänden zu sein. Man kann auch als Verein eine solche Doppelmitgliedschaft führen, das kostet dann aber 7€ pro Person und diesen Beitrag wollen viele Vereine nicht zahlen. Es ist immens wichtig das möglichst viele Leute zum DAV wechseln damit dieser an Einfluß in den jeweiligen Ländern gewinnt, der VDSF möchte dies aber natürlich verhindern....

zu 2: ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie ein Verein im BGB definiert ist, ihr könnte aber auf jeden Fall als Einzelpersonen in einem bestehenden DAV Verein in Eurem Landesverband eintreten und geniesst dann die Unterstützung des DAV. Diese Beitritte sind meist sehr unkompliziert und sind nicht an Auflagen wie Arbeitsdienste und horrende Aufnahmegebühren gebunden. Gerade zu diesem Punkt würde ich Dir Nahe legen dich mit Deinem Landesverband in Verbindung zu setzen.

Ich möchte hier kein Pläydoyer für den DAV geben, denn auch dieser Verband ist nicht perfekt, aber ich denke das es wichtig ist, das die Angelei in Deutschland unterstützt wird und die öffentliche Wahrnehmnung sich verändert denn sonst gibt es bald keine Angler mehr. Wie Du auch komme ich aus den "aöten" Bundesländern und bin ein "relativ" aktiver Angler, daher bekomme ich mit welche Probleme der VDSF dem DAV in den Landesverbänden bereitet, dazu die Gesetzeslage die dem DAV weitere Steine in den Weg liegt. Ich persönlich versuche meinen Teil zum Erfolg der Angler, und damit des DAV, beizutragen und UNSERE Situation damit zu verbessern. Es gibt auch im VDSF gute Leute, keine Frage, aber der Dachverband hat für mich seine Daseinberechtigung als Vertreter der Angler verloren. Vielleicht ändert der VDSF seine Richtung auf Grund des Drucks welchen er vom DAV erfährt, solch ein Sinneswandel würde ich begrüßen, falls nicht, dann möchte ich einen starken DAV im Hintergrund wissen.

Auf der Seite http://www.anglerverband.com solltest Du mehr Fragen beantwortet bekommen. Ich für mich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Betsrebung und lass Dich und Deine kleine Stipperszene nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Pinn (12. August 2008)

*AW: Die BILD titelte „TV-Star eine Tierquälerin!“ – Eine Stellungnahme des DAV*

Moin Borchi,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort!

Plädoyer nehme ich zurück und sage stattdessen: Gute Argumente für eine DAV-Mitgliedschaft.

Bevor es konkret wird, muß man natürlich den betreffenden DAV-Verband kontaktieren.

Gruß, Werner


----------

